# Winterizing Questions



## JeBa (Aug 27, 2008)

Regarding my gray water & black water tank, during the winterizing process a very slight amount of water, plus mostly antifreeze, goes down all the drains.

1. Should I drain this mixture using the gray water & black water dump valves? Or should it just stay there for the winter?

2. After pouring some antifreeze into all the drains to fill the traps, should the drain plugs (sinks, shower) be reinstalled to plug off the drains or just leave them open?

3. Also, should you store the anode rod / heater plug in any special manner for the winter?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

JeBa said:


> Regarding my gray water & black water tank, during the winterizing process a very slight amount of water, plus mostly antifreeze, goes down all the drains.
> 
> 1. Should I drain this mixture using the gray water & black water dump valves? Or should it just stay there for the winter?
> 
> ...


1. I just leave it in there. The antifreeze will protect the little bit of water that is sitting in there

2. Never paid attention to it. I guess they are not tightly plugged, but they are there. This shouldn't matter.

3. I leave it just inside the water heater door so I can find it in the spring...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Regarding my gray water & black water tank, during the winterizing process a very slight amount of water, plus mostly antifreeze, goes down all the drains.
> 
> 1. Should I drain this mixture using the gray water & black water dump valves? Or should it just stay there for the winter?
> 
> ...


1. I just leave it in there. The antifreeze will protect the little bit of water that is sitting in there

2. Never paid attention to it. I guess they are not tightly plugged, but they are there. This shouldn't matter.

3. I leave it just inside the water heater door so I can find it in the spring...








[/quote]

1. agree
2. agree
3. i reinstalled mine last year.


----------

